# Chicken Broccoli Bake



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

An absolute favorite recipe from growing up of course my mom made it more complicated and took alot longer to make but in today's world I don't have days to cook one dish so heres the modified version.

1 pack chicken breast like 2-3 lbs
2 frozen bags broccoli florets or like 3-4 good size broccoli crowns
1 large can or about 3 small cans cream soup (theres a cream cheese/broccoli soup that works awesome) cream of chicken/mushroom anything works great.
Shredded cheese (any orange cheese cheddar works great but can change for colby or colby jack etc...)

Cook chicken and shred place into bottom of 8X11 or 9X13 baking dish depending how much you have.

Blanch broccoli (cook in boiling water until they turn bright green then put under cold water) drain then put over top of chicken

Pour soup over top and then top with cheese place in oven (about 350) and cook til cheese is melted... 

I normally leave mine in until the top is brown and a little crisp but was too hungry to wait today lol. Plus today put way too much cheese on but here are the pictures. Such a quick yummy casserole especially with the cooler weather and the best thing is this stuff freezes awesome! Nothing like making up an extra dish wrapping it and throwing the entire thing in the freezer then on a quick night take out throw in oven and have a hot bubbly casserole with no effort.

Like I said too much cheese but look past that for the pics lol


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

That looks amazing! I am going to try that


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Too much cheese?! Are you crazy?! There is no such thing!!!  Looks very yummy though!! But I don't eat chicken so I just make a regular ol' broccoli casserole.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

have a similar recipe;

1 bunch of broccoli cut up and blanced or cooked (not too mushy)
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1/2 cup of mayo (hellmans)
1 egg
1 cup cheddar cheese
frenches french fried onions

mix soup, mayo and egg together, put cooked broccoli in bottom of casserole dish place mixture on top, then place cheese on top, cover and cook for 35 minutes at 350 degrees, take top off turn oven to broil, place french fried onions on top but casserole back in and leave the door open (DONT walk away) watch till beautifully brown, and done, delicious


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I didn't see this when it was posted originally, but this looks yummy! Question though - do you MAKE the soup first, or just take it from the can and put it on without adding the milk?


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Wooohoo for me that we have a recipe forum!! I lost all my recipes when my hobby laptop crashed and I hadn't backed it up (yes, lesson learned).

I can't wait to try both of these


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

jprice103 said:


> I didn't see this when it was posted originally, but this looks yummy! Question though - do you MAKE the soup first, or just take it from the can and put it on without adding the milk?


I always just use the soup from the can. I LOVE this recipe, my mother also made it quite frequently. Great comfort food!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't like to cook, I'm not very good at it. But I've made this dish for years. Always very good. Can't really mess it up...believe me, I would if it could be messed up.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL Lilie it is a pretty fool proof recipe and if you like chicken, cheese and broccoli it's pretty impossible not to like. 

Jessica you just put it straight from the can don't mix it with anything.


----------



## Jobert213 (Jun 4, 2012)

*wow yummy*



Holmeshx2 said:


> An absolute favorite recipe from growing up of course my mom made it more complicated and took alot longer to make but in today's world I don't have days to cook one dish so heres the modified version.
> 
> 1 pack chicken breast like 2-3 lbs
> 2 frozen bags broccoli florets or like 3-4 good size broccoli crowns
> ...


wow it looks great and delicious, nice cook.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Oooooh! Thanks for sharing!! That sounds and looks yummy!.... May try it out this week!


----------



## ned.alford (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks awesome! Thanks for sharing..Please post some more recipes


----------

